# Hey



## Nwahs (May 16, 2018)

Just joined this forum.  Looking for advise, and maybe i can even give some.. never been in this type of forum.  But I have met some great people and looking to share..


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (May 16, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (May 16, 2018)

Welcome to IMF .. you'll have plenty of opportunity to give and get advice here.. 

IMF is home to many knowledgeable members. We also have great product sponsors. If you look closely, it should be easy to identify who's my number 1 place. 

Don't be afraid to hit up other members with any questions.. especially myself.



Nwahs said:


> Just joined this forum.  Looking for advise, and maybe i can even give some.. never been in this type of forum.  But I have met some great people and looking to share..


----------



## AIPCTSHOP (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to IMF !


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Welcome


----------

